# convert double jet ski trailer to utility???



## grinderman

I have the double galvanized jet ski trailer pictured below listed for sale in the classified section, but the more I look at it, the more I think it would make a great utility trailer and I should keep and modify it. Add a couple crossmembers, some side rails and a front rail, then drop a 2x6 floor on it. 

It already has a brand new axle, hubs, springs, tires. 

Thoughts??? Would it make a good starting point for a utility trailer? For reference, it had 2 seadoos on it-both around 11ft long and around 600lbs.


----------



## Hooked

I think it would be a good conversion, especially since it's galvanized. My only suggestion would be to consider something lighter than 2x6 for flooring. I think that would limit how much you could carry on the single axle with what appear to be 12 inch wheels/tires. Maybe treated plywood or expanded metal. Just a thought.
I'd never discard an opportunity for a good small utility trailer.........lol


----------



## Old Timer

For the condition it is in, I would try to sell as is. If you make a utility 
trailer, the axles are going to be to far to the rear for a utility trailer
which would add more work to conversion.


----------



## On The Hook

Old Timer said:


> For the condition it is in, I would try to sell as is. If you make a utility
> trailer, the axles are going to be to far to the rear for a utility trailer
> which would add more work to conversion.


This trailer has an adjustable position axle, so that will not be a problem for the op.

Seems like a good project, and I'll be curious to see how it turns out. I do wonder if the frame is heavy enough for utility trailer duty.


----------



## Sgrem

Look how I did mine in the DIY section....for as much time as I spent I could have written a check and had two nice trailers. Lol....but it was fun to do and I'm proud of it. AND most importantly it is made for me the way I use a trailer. I usually end up modifying everything anyway so I just made it my way.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Well.....*

Being that you Already have a Flatbed Trailer in the Background, Slap a Nice Deer Blind on that dude..


----------



## grinderman

Thanks-definitely thought about the frame strength, but I doubt I'd carry any more weight than the 1300 lbs of seadoos and fuel that it was designed for. 

yes, the axle is easy to move on the frame. I used to tow this trailer behind our 5th wheel (frame mounted hitch on rv) when it had seadoo's on it, so my brain is thinking this could be a good utility trailer to still tow behind the rv for our golf cart or 4 wheeler, coolers, bikes, grill, etc.

One idea I had is to take my bbq pit (its in pic on little trailer) and mount it on the front of this trailer, then built out the back as a utility. 

And yes, Big Pappa, my other trailer is great, but sometime I find it would be nice to have a smaller single axle trailer that fits the "load" better.

Other than 2X6, what would be a good floor choice? Expanded metal? I figured 2X6s as they could span fewer crossmembers.

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## Sgrem

I used 5/4 boards....plenty strong with cross members on about 20" centers if I remember right...nice and light and cheaper.


----------



## peckerwood

The one big problem with single axle utility trailers is,they're always gone.Everyone wants to borrow them.Expanded metal floor,rails around the sides,and a tool box across the front where it's tapered will make a very nice trailer.I'd bolt everything that hooks to the galvanize,weld the rest.If you've ever welded galvanize and woke up in the middle of the night trying to breath,you'd know why I said bolt to it.I done everything right like welding outside with a particle mask and fan blowing on me,and still got galvanize poisoning.Skeered the living **** outta me.


----------

